# 5 1/4 inch subs



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

YouTube - 16 Coustic PowerLogic 5 1/4" woofers pounding away
quote>
I built this subwoofer box awhile ago just for fun, 16 Coustic 5 1/4" woofers in a 4 cubic feet ported enclosure playing Advocate - Defining Moments. All of them are powered by the sub channel of a Viper 1100.5 @ around 700 watts. Although the box is twice too big these woofers pounded out the cleanest, punchiest & hardest midbass that I've ever heard in a car, it also played very smoothly down to below 20Hz. Volume-wise these rivals two good high-excursion 10" woofers or so. I have sold the subwoofer but I can never forget the crazy loud 100~200Hz bass that this produced. 
quote>


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

Pshhhh, got nothin on my Tangs!


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

I love your Tangs 

I have EU700 {4 of em in a sealed box }


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

a$$hole said:


> I love your Tangs
> 
> I have EU700 {4 of em in a sealed box }


I toasted a pair of EU's before my Tangs. That box you see actually had ports exiting the top left and right areas through the stock 6x9 areas. it just had the left and right holes cut. I plugged the ports, sealed it, and cut two more holes. 

Did you see the sale on the new ED 6.5? Cheap little buggers. I almost bought some. But the Tangs aint broke so why fix em?


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

ItalynStylion said:


> Pshhhh, got nothin on my Tangs!


My next truck....... my current one almost had 4 of the PE closeout Alesis monitor one 6.5's vented... but my next truck.......

And that may be coming sooner than later


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

chad said:


> My next truck....... my current one almost had 4 of the PE closeout Alesis monitor one 6.5's vented... but my next truck.......
> 
> And that may be coming sooner than later


I've already got mine....and the build is coming VERY soon


----------



## lithium (Oct 29, 2008)

im looking toget some compact,loud bass into a reg cab s10? any ideas to pull this off on the cheap? like 250- 300 for amp and subs?


----------



## Coheednme13 (May 10, 2008)

ItalynStylion said:


> Pshhhh, got nothin on my Tangs!


So are they really that good? I mean are then even comparable to say a single 10 or 12" sub? I guess what I'm asking is what, in your opinion, are the pros and cons of this setup over say a single 12" sub?


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

ItalynStylion said:


> I've already got mine....and the build is coming VERY soon


the Alesis 6.5's?

Do you want me to dissect a monitor one to tell you the specs on the vented enclosure?


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

Coheednme13 said:


> So are they really that good? I mean are then even comparable to say a single 10 or 12" sub? I guess what I'm asking is what, in your opinion, are the pros and cons of this setup over say a single 12" sub?


The 4 of them together, in a sealed box, sounded amazing. As much output as a 12"? Yeah, I'd say so.


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

chad said:


> the Alesis 6.5's?
> 
> Do you want me to dissect a monitor one to tell you the specs on the vented enclosure?


I meant I already had my truck. Just got it about 2 months ago and I'm on the same "new build quest" that you're on. I'm going to stick with the Tangs for sure.


----------



## Coheednme13 (May 10, 2008)

what was the volume of the enclosure? how did you measure the length of the ports?


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

Coheednme13 said:


> what was the volume of the enclosure? how did you measure the length of the ports?


Mine was sealed.

This one will be vented


----------



## Coheednme13 (May 10, 2008)

are these the ones you are using?

Parts-Express.com:Tang Band W6-1139SI 6-1/2" Subwoofer | subwoofer 6" subwoofer neodynium subwoofer tangband tb speakers tangband-22008


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

Yes sir....4 of em


----------



## mikeE72 (Nov 8, 2008)

I have two 6.5 inch tangs in a t line and they easily rival two re 12s in 3.25 cubes sealed with the tangs only recieving 150 wrms and the re's at 450 wrms. and now that i think about it they deff get more stuff moving than the 12s and every time they hit its like getting hit in the chest


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

post pics of that TL please... I dig enclosures like that.


----------



## Brian Steele (Jun 1, 2007)

Coheednme13 said:


> So are they really that good? I mean are then even comparable to say a single 10 or 12" sub? I guess what I'm asking is what, in your opinion, are the pros and cons of this setup over say a single 12" sub?


1. One of your box dimensions is not limited to a minimum of 12" 

2. Better midbass response (Le is usually lower).


----------



## Coheednme13 (May 10, 2008)

you guys have me thinking of playing with these now :thumbsup:

What about low end extension? Have you guys ever run test tones to see limitations?


----------



## mikeE72 (Nov 8, 2008)

havent done any test tones yet but the low end is so so and mine actually had alot of just random noise like lead slap even at low volumes. but they havent come apart yet and i would post up pics of the tline but it is ugly as hell and was built in about 15 to 20 mins with a mixture of 1/2 in mdf, 3/4 in mdf, and 1/2 in ply but still sounds great


----------



## Brian Steele (Jun 1, 2007)

Don't expect miracles.

TL and TH alignments with these small drivers will increase efficiency a bit, but peak SPL is still dictated by Vd.


----------



## Austin (Mar 12, 2009)

mikeE72 said:


> i would post up pics of the tline but it is ugly as hell and was built in about 15 to 20 mins with a mixture of 1/2 in mdf, 3/4 in mdf, and 1/2 in ply but still sounds great


Thats the diy spirit! Use what you have lying around


----------



## Coheednme13 (May 10, 2008)

Brian Steele said:


> peak SPL is still dictated by Vd.


yeah Vd is a ***** one time this girl gave me .. . . wait a minute oh nevermind


----------



## Brian10962001 (Jul 11, 2009)

A good friend of mine had a pair of 7in woofers that came out of a broken JVC Kaboom box. I stuck these in a *roughly* .5 cu ft 5/8 particle board enclosure and ran a 2in port (came out to around 9in of port) in it. I did no measurements whatsoever, the enclosure was almost a cube but it honest to God pounded. I hooked it up to the Punch 300s I had in my truck and drove around with it in the passenger seat for a night then gave it to him for his daily driver setup. His brother still has them running in a Mustang last I heard.


----------



## 94VG30DE (Nov 28, 2007)

I have thought seriously about this setup because I tend to like to stick subs places they don't belong, but for the price of 2 of these you could get a DIYMA R12 or Dayton 10HO or one of a ton of other great subs. Seems like if you are putting them in a 2.5 cubic foot box anyway, I don't see the point of using the smaller drivers. Now if you have to sneak them someplace tiny in an oddly-shaped enclosure, that's another story entirely.


----------

